# Are We DECA'd Out Yet



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Dear God this side of DBSTALK is out of control...lol. Somehow I feel Ethernet is best, It just seems more simple. The more I read the more confused I am. For sure I will be staying put for a long while with what works best and Im convinced it is Ethernet enabled MRV. IMO.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, DECA is the dominant topic lately. Pretty amazing since there is supposed to be an HD channel launch tomorrow.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Feel free to stay, but for those moving ahead with it, "once setup" [and if you know what you're doing is easy] there isn't much more to do. less cables and mostly plug & play.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> Dear God this side of DBSTALK is out of control...lol. Somehow I feel Ethernet is best, It just seems more simple. The more I read the more confused I am. For sure I will be staying put for a long while with what works best and Im convinced it is Ethernet enabled MRV. IMO.


It all depends. In my case, Ethernet is not as easy an option, DVRs on two floors and I'm not comfortable running cat6 cable and installing jacks. DECA was much simpler than wired ethernet and more reliable than wireless.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

And I will say this, DECA has been flawless for me. I had an ethernet setup in the past that worked but DECA just works. If you self install, it does take some work but once you read up enough, you'll get it!

Am I trying to change your mind, of coarse not! If it works for you, awesome. But if you have any missteps along the way, try DECA, it just works, the way it's designed!

And as others have said, stringing ethernet lines throughout a house may not be all that easy! And I personally wouldn't trust wireless.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

upmichigan said:


> Dear God this side of DBSTALK is out of control...lol. Somehow I feel Ethernet is best, It just seems more simple. The more I read the more confused I am. For sure I will be staying put for a long while with what works best and Im convinced it is Ethernet enabled MRV. IMO.


There has certainly been a lot of excitement here @ DBSTalk over DECA .. However, I think it's warranted excitement. I hope everyone here that is networked chooses to go that route .. although I also hope that going that route is a happy process and not a frustrating one as it has been for some due to some of the issues we've seen this week.

For the geeks in this crowd, Ethernet is the most familiar (thus the most comfortable). I get that, and Ethernet is a great general purpose solution. If you live and breath Ethernet every day, it is simple and makes a lot of sense.

DECA really isn't that complicated, and having done both I'd push DECA in a New York Minute. It's really EASIER to install than Ethernet if you don't have any cabling in place. most of the folks here simply want an existing location to have networking .. coax already exists, just add a DECA and you're good to go. No Ethernet wire to string .. connectors to terminate or switches to buy. Past that, DECA is optimized for MRV. DECA will perform as good as or better than any other networking method simply because it understands that Trick Plays are more important than video frames.

Yes, wired Ethernet will work, and additionally, even wireless and powerline will work (better in some cases than others). But the right tool for this job is DECA.

So, to answer the question .. No, we're not DECA'd out


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

DECA is awesome. I am an ethernet fanboy at heart, but I still love what DECA brings to the table for flexibility. It also keeps all that DirecTV MRV off my network :lol:

But the main thing is the ability to not need wireless or wired ethernet at your receiver locations. If you have a satellite connection, you can have MRV, that is just awesome.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

What Grentz said pretty much sums everything up for me. I already have coax runs to all of the rooms in my house and now I don't need network runs. I actually had MRV up and running on my home network but like the idea of getting that traffic onto it's own cloud separate from other audio and/or video I am streaming internally.

Also, as I saw someone else say, I feel like I'm a little future proofed Directv wise since I put in their network/connectivity solution. Where I am located my TV choices are OTA, Directv, and Dish. I am happy with the service and don't see myself changing any time soon so that's another check in the why not go DECA column... 



Grentz said:


> DECA is awesome. I am an ethernet fanboy at heart, but I still love what DECA brings to the table for flexibility. It also keeps all that DirecTV MRV off my network :lol:
> 
> But the main thing is the ability to not need wireless or wired ethernet at your receiver locations. If you have a satellite connection, you can have MRV, that is just awesome.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I now have a bunch of free ethernet ports in my house. I too am an ethernet fanboy, but decided to bite the bullet and had DECA's installed yesterday.

The best way I can explain it is that it's akin to PnP (plug and play) for networking H series receivers. I noticed right away that things like TvAPPs loads about twice as fast, and less "glitching" with MRV was evident as well. 48 hours ago I was more than happy with my nearly flawless gigabit home network. 

Now I am even happier with DECA.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

My feeling was to get (unsupported) ethernet authorized now (mine is working flawlessly) and then in a few months when all the dust has settled on the installation issues (installers) go for DECA.

My only problem with DECA is that since 3 of my 4 receivers are HR20-100's the extra splitter, bandpass filter and extra cables needed on each HR20-100 receiver is going to make the installation a bigger rats-nest than it is now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> My only problem with DECA is that since 3 of my 4 receivers are HR20-100's the extra splitter, bandpass filter and extra cables needed on each HR20-100 receiver is going to make the installation a bigger rats-nest than it is now.


While the HR20-100 isn't as clean as all the other receivers, the added splitter & filter really aren't that much more "clutter". The DECA itself makes the biggest change in "the footprint" behind the receiver. Or at least it does here for me.
The cleanest are the 24s that don't need them.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

DECA is good.

Its new to some people, but at the end of the day, its more adapatable and has an easier installation footprint. Just small growing pains, but as most with issues have noted, once working - it flat out works, and usually better, than an existing ethernet setup for DirecTV MRV.


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

It works. It's supported. It uses the same cable that the satellite feed comes in on. It's optimized for MRV. There's no monthly charge. It interoperates with your home network. 

What's not to like? This is a no-brainer. Pay the one-time cost, shut up, and enjoy.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> It works. It's supported. It uses the same cable that the satellite feed comes in on. It's optimized for MRV. There's no monthly charge. It interoperates with your home network.
> 
> What's not to like? This is a no-brainer. Pay the one-time cost, shut up, and enjoy.


:lol: You obviously did not read the "pre-release" DECA threads from earlier. Apparently there's a LOT to not like! :grin:

I think, and rightfully so, people who have invested in Ethernet and built out infrastructure felt they should be able to use that. And they were given that option. However, as some are beginning to see, DECA has advantages above and beyond. I do think DECA is the best solution, and should be considered as a nice MRV isolation/prioritization network that compliments your Ethernet network. There's no reason to avoid DECA simply because I have a live Ethernet jack behind my receiver.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I am still on a Cloud  about DECA and am in no rush to get it for my current setup is working fine but I am not saying that I wont upgrade to it in the future.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

barryb said:


> I now have a bunch of free ethernet ports in my house. I too am an ethernet fanboy, but decided to bite the bullet and had DECA's installed yesterday.
> 
> The best way I can explain it is that it's akin to PnP (plug and play) for networking H series receivers. I noticed right away that things like TvAPPs loads about twice as fast, and less "glitching" with MRV was evident as well. 48 hours ago I was more than happy with my nearly flawless gigabit home network.
> 
> Now I am even happier with DECA.


Well said......... Totally agree........


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I see some fairly rude posts in this thread... let's be nice to each other, ok?


----------

